# Swimming!!



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Went to the beach, Hershey loooved it!! Would plan to come back this summer, hopefully.

Hope you enjoy the pics!

Hershey in the Outward Hound life jacket size XX-small


















So we traded the XX-small to an X-small because the neck size doesn't feel right. The X-small was a little big though.

We got her started in shallow water first.


















Then inside an inflatable boat. Sorry my cousin didn't want her pictures seen.


















Swimming lessons!









Swimming for real now!!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What great pics! Looks like so much fun!! She is swallowed up by her lifejacket. So cute.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That's great - I'm so glad Hershey did well! Terrific pics, too. I'm so looking forward to getting Pablo to the water...pretty cold yet here, but Memorial Day weekend it should be ok.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh how cute is she in that life jacket??!! She is quite a swimmer! Darling, as usual!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwh that is so cute!! it looked like fun! and when did you go to the beach? i went 2 days ago and last week, hahahaha

i wish i could take randy to the beach, but im scared he'll run away. he hates big bodies of water, he even hates washing up. so if i ever took him to the beach i'd just keep him in the sand with my mom.

by the way, that is a cute life vest for hersey!!! very cute!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Oh how cute is she in that life jacket??!! She is quite a swimmer! Darling, as usual!


LOL. We took off the life jacket when she was already in the water. As Brodysmom has observed, she was drowning in it.  We kept the PA harness on her so we have something to hold on to just in case.



leiahrandy said:


> awwwh that is so cute!! it looked like fun! and when did you go to the beach? i went 2 days ago and last week, hahahaha
> 
> i wish i could take randy to the beach, but im scared he'll run away. he hates big bodies of water, he even hates washing up. so if i ever took him to the beach i'd just keep him in the sand with my mom.
> 
> by the way, that is a cute life vest for hersey!!! very cute!


We went to Hilton Head Island, SC. The city allows dogs on the beach there. It wasn't hard having Hershey get used to the water. We put her in shallow water first where she could reach the ground and walk before we brought her to the deep. She does tire easily, so we don't keep her swimming for long periods of time.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just love the adventures of Hershey! She is a little doll baby.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What a great wee swimmer she is...amazing. I am so impressed. Now I so want to go to the beach it looks perfect.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think thats the cutest thing ive ever seen shes takeing to the water so good thanks for the pics


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

hershey109 said:


> LOL. We took off the life jacket when she was already in the water. As Brodysmom has observed, she was drowning in it.  We kept the PA harness on her so we have something to hold on to just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Hilton Head Island, SC. The city allows dogs on the beach there. It wasn't hard having Hershey get used to the water. We put her in shallow water first where she could reach the ground and walk before we brought her to the deep. She does tire easily, so we don't keep her swimming for long periods of time.



oh, thats good. i hope randy will like the water like she does, that looks so fun!!! and okay.


----------

